# Don't Ya Just Love the Dis-Courtesy? Obummer



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Obama salutes Marines with coffee cup - Washington Times

The salute is "the most important of all military courtesies," says a manual, titled "Customs and Courtesies," for Marine Corps officer candidates, The Daily Caller reported.

"In general, do not salute when&#8230; carrying articles with both hands or being otherwise so occupied as to make saluting impractical," the manual says.

Read more: Obama salutes Marines with coffee cup - Washington Times 
Follow us: @washtimes on Twitter


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

He has no clue what honor is. He honestly is clueless.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Psssst!!!


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> He has no clue what honor is. He honestly is clueless.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I could argue the same for that guy too.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Although I think, perhaps, the argument many are making is that Obama could not be bothered to put his cup of coffee down (he looks terribly unpresidential carrying it btw) to salute the Marines, while Bush was actually holding his dog, standing still and did manage to still salute with an empty, open hand. As I heard one say, "one is adorable while the other is arrogant". 

The fact is people just do not like Obama now, much the same way many hated Bush at the end of his tenure. So that plays a role in the negative attention, but it should be noted that it was completely disrespectful and indicative of his nature and personality. He has no honor.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Although I think, perhaps, the argument many are making is that Obama could not be bothered to put his cup of coffee down (he looks terribly unpresidential carrying it btw) to salute the Marines, while Bush was actually holding his dog, standing still and did manage to still salute with an empty, open hand. As I heard one say, "one is adorable while the other is arrogant".
> 
> The fact is people just do not like Obama now, much the same way many hated Bush at the end of his tenure. So that plays a role in the negative attention, but it should be noted that it was completely disrespectful and indicative of his nature and personality. He has no honor.


I'd have been a lot happier with that second pic if it hadn't mentioned color... BUT - as you say, he could have switched it to the other hand or something.
Truth is, we'll never really know whether he could have, and the media has had their fun with it. I still like the guy, and respect what he's trying to do for us. I know I'm in a minority (here) but that doesn't change anything.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

What guy? Obama? What do you think he is trying to do for us, my friend?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> What guy? Obama? What do you think he is trying to do for us, my friend?


ACA ("Obamacare" for those who forget it was really "Romneycare" with a different cover), which has helped many millions to get health care. At the expense of a few, granted, but the overall impact has been positive. Purposefully not mentioning anything military, as no president has got that right since, Oh, WWII?

At the risk of offending, I disliked Bush II and most of his policies. Obama has been a breath of fresh air (and would have been more if Congress would vote for the people, not the Parties....) As I said, I know I'm in the minority, but there it is. You will no sooner change my mind that I will change yours, so save your breath.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> ACA ("Obamacare" for those who forget it was really "Romneycare" with a different cover), which has helped many millions to get health care. At the expense of a few, granted, but the overall impact has been positive. Purposefully not mentioning anything military, as no president has got that right since, Oh, WWII?
> 
> At the risk of offending, I disliked Bush II and most of his policies. Obama has been a breath of fresh air (and would have been more if Congress would vote for the people, not the Parties....) As I said, I know I'm in the minority, but there it is. You will no sooner change my mind that I will change yours, so save your breath.


The ACA has also forced many into the uninsured ranks, not to mentioned doubled, yea, even tripled healthcare cost for scores more. This legislation has been the single most destructive in my lifetime. I would agree on your military indictment. Our foreign policy has been grossly wrong since I'd say WWI. It has only grown worse over time.

It is funny to read that you disliked Bush II and his policies b/c Obama's policies differ very little if at all. In fact, Obama has proven to be even more destructive with war and with running major business out of the country. Bush expanded government more than any president in my lifetime, and Obama has only followed suit. The only difference is that Obama is black, and he is a lot more arrogant.

Don't get me wrong, I do believe Obama believes he is doing what is best for the country, but he has lied about everything he campaigned on from square one. He has had the most secretive administration in the history of the country. He has had more scandals than any. He has gotten us into more conflict than Bush did, and he has uninsured more Americans with his landmark healthcare legislation. More people are uninsured in 2014 than in 2013, and more than half the law has been conveniently unenforced so that the Democrats won't lose votes. I'd say Obama is a neo-con in disguise.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Must be a slow news week....


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Among other things...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Scorpion8 said:


> Obama salutes Marines with coffee cup - Washington Times
> 
> The salute is "the most important of all military courtesies," says a manual, titled "Customs and Courtesies," for Marine Corps officer candidates, The Daily Caller reported.
> 
> ...


Now, I've never served in our armed forces, but I was raised as an Army brat.

I was taught as follows:
Only Navy and Marine Corps personnel salute uncovered, and then only indoors.
If you're in civilian clothing, you never give or return a salute.
If your hands are busy, neither salute nor return a salute.

To that, I add: If the CinC has served in the military, it would be his (her?) decision whether to return salutes or not. If the CinC has no military experience, it is wrong for him/her to salute or to return a salute.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

GCBHM:


> Don't get me wrong, I do believe Obama believes he is doing what is best for the country


He has vowed to "fundamentally change" this country. To what? He see's the United States as being responsible for just about everything that is wrong with the world. That is a major part of his up bringing and thought process. His sordid associates all believe the same. He does not believe in "American exceptionalism". His wife claimed that she was only proud of this country when her husband got the nomination. Otherwise why would he want to "fundamentally change" this country? He is nothing more than a petty little man in a big suit. I don't think he will ever be satisfied until he relegates this country to third world status, then all countries will be equal throughout the world. That is his goal. Sorry, "SailDesign" that is the way I see it.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

desertman said:


> GCBHM:
> 
> He has vowed to "fundamentally change" this country. To what? He see's the United States as being responsible for just about everything that is wrong with the world. That is a major part of his up bringing and thought process. His sordid associates all believe the same. He does not believe in "American exceptionalism". His wife claimed that she was only proud of this country when her husband got the nomination. Otherwise why would he want to "fundamentally change" this country? He is nothing more than a petty little man in a big suit. I don't think he will ever be satisfied until he relegates this country to third world status, then all countries will be equal throughout the world. That is his goal. Sorry, "SailDesign" that is the way I see it.


That's your view. Mine differs.

Isn't Life grand? Would be freakin' boring if we all agreed. Although we couldn't all agree about everything for long.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have to admit, Bush II was an idiot of sorts in his own way. I hated that smirk that always seem to be on his face. 

And, we all know by now, that Obummer is an idiot in many ways. Trying to separate idiots and put them in their own category can be very daunting, so much so, that it really doesn't matter at the end of the day.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I just wished he would have spilled his coffee at that time would have been a much better photo!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've just learned, on another forum, that veterans and service members who are in in civilian clothes may now salute the flag and also salute during the playing of the national anthem.
The law didn't seem to specify whether the person giving the salute needed to be covered.

But Obama never served, and is not now serving. He is merely a civilian temporary Commander-in-Chief.
And nothing was written about returning the salute of others, either.

I still believe that he should not return the courtesy salute of the Marine guard, not even when he's holding a cup of coffee.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

At the risk of offending (which is NOT my intent), I think I see a tempest in a teapot.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BigCityChief said:


> At the risk of offending (which is NOT my intent), I think I see a tempest in a teapot.


Didn't Pontiac make a Tempest? :watching:


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Didn't Pontiac made a Tempest? :watching:


LOL! Yes - ended production in '91.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Didn't Pontiac make a Tempest? :watching:


That's just the noise when a Pontiac starts up. It stops when it's warmed up.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Now, I've never served in our armed forces, but I was raised as an Army brat.
> 
> I was taught as follows:
> Only Navy and Marine Corps personnel salute uncovered, and then only indoors.
> ...


Actually, the Navy does not salute indoors and never uncovered. A salute is supposed to be returned.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I've just learned, on another forum, that veterans and service members who are in in civilian clothes may now salute the flag and also salute during the playing of the national anthem.
> The law didn't seem to specify whether the person giving the salute needed to be covered.
> 
> But Obama never served, and is not now serving. He is merely a civilian temporary Commander-in-Chief.
> ...


The custom, at least for the Navy, is that if you are in uniform you salute a senior officer, even if the officer is in civilian clothes. However, if you're not in uniform, you do not salute. If you're in civilian clothes for the playing of the national anthem, you are to remove your cover (if wearing one) stand at attention and place your right hand over your heart. I don't know about other branches being able to salute in civilian clothes, but this isn't customary for the Navy.

WRT the POTUS returning a salute, I'm not sure what the custom or requirement is, but actual military officers are bound by custom to return a salute. If they do not, it reflects poorly on them and is regarded as an insult. If a POTUS does not return the salute, I suspect they would be railed even more viciously than Obama has been over saluting with a coffee cup in his hands. What he should have done is not have the cup in his hands. He knows he is getting off and about to have to face a saluting Marine.

While in uniform, military personnel are prohibited from carrying such drinks, or from eating/drinking while walking. This also extends to talking on a cell phone. Of course the POTUS is not prohibited from this practice, but it does make him look rather unpresidential to be carrying a cup of coffee while disembarking his respective transportation carrier. It just shows his complete lack of knowledge of the customs and/or his total disdain of the military.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

GCBHM said:


> ...If you're in civilian clothes for the playing of the national anthem, you are to remove your cover (if wearing one) stand at attention and place your right hand over your heart. I don't know about other branches being able to salute in civilian clothes, but this isn't customary for the Navy...


There's a recent federal law permitting service members and veterans in civvies to give the hand salute to the flag and the anthem.
See: News Releases - Office of Public and Intergovernmental Affairs

My information about Navy and Marine salutes is at least 70 years old. That's how long ago I was an Army brat.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I have to admit, Bush II was an idiot of sorts in his own way. I hated that smirk that always seem to be on his face.
> 
> And, we all know by now, that Obummer is an idiot in many ways. Trying to separate idiots and put them in their own category can be very daunting, so much so, that it really doesn't matter at the end of the day.


 C'mon paratrooper, you know as well as I do that Dick Cheney has patents on the evil smirk. George W. was just imitating the president...er..I mean the VICE president. O'bummer is no idiot however, a danger to the United States and it's citizens? YES, but he's no Idiot.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> There's a recent federal law permitting service members and veterans in civvies to give the hand salute to the flag and the anthem.
> See: News Releases - Office of Public and Intergovernmental Affairs
> 
> My information about Navy and Marine salutes is at least 70 years old. That's how long ago I was an Army brat.


From way back in 2008. WOW...well, I can't reach back 70 years, but it seems there was something back in the day about that.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm going to have to point out the sililness in the title. "Don't Ya Just Love the Dis-Courtesy? Obummer"

Well, the dis-courtesy there is compounded by calling him "Obummer" Don't complain about it, then do it yourself.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Isn't that an oxy-moron?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Isn't that an oxy-moron?


Um - not really. "You have to be cruel to be kind", "electronic book" (grin) or as someone said recently "virtual reality".


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

GCBHM said:


> Isn't that an oxy-moron?


And here all this time, I thought it was a laundry detergent. :watching:


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> I'm going to have to point out the sililness in the title. "Don't Ya Just Love the Dis-Courtesy? Obummer"
> 
> Well, the dis-courtesy there is compounded by calling him "Obummer" Don't complain about it, then do it yourself.


 Except for the fact that the ...Gag....President has a DUTY to salute the guards. I have no respect for this particular Commander-in-Chief, therefore I may call him O'Bummer all I want.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

shootbrownelk said:


> ...[T]he...President has a DUTY to salute the guards...


No, it's not a duty. Actually, it's merely a custom-by-precedent. And it's a fairly recent phenomenon.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> Except for the fact that the ...Gag....President has a DUTY to salute the guards. I have no respect for this particular Commander-in-Chief, therefore I may call him O'Bummer all I want.


You can be as disrespectful as you want - all I'm saying is don't complain about others doing as you do.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> No, it's not a duty. Actually, it's merely a custom-by-precedent. And it's a fairly recent phenomenon.


Pres. Ronald Regan started it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> Pres. Ronald Regan started it.


Thanks, Tony. I thought that I remembered that it was he.

I suggest that Regan, as a veteran of military service, had the right to decide to return the salute.
(Nevertheless, I think it improper for someone not in uniform, and not under a cover, to return a hand salute.)

Obama, never having served, does not have the same right of decision that I am willing to accede to Regan, Bush 1, Bush 2, _et al_.
And a salute returned with the same hand that is holding a coffee cup is so far beyond the pale that I was left fuming after I'd seen the photo.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Pres. Regan actually saluted the Marines first because of respect for their service to the country and the office of Pres., He also would not enter the Oval office with out coat and tie on. Pres. Regan showed respect for the country and the it spread to many people through out the country because he actually led by example.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Thanks, Tony. I thought that I remembered that it was he.
> 
> I suggest that Regan, as a veteran of military service, had the right to decide to return the salute.
> (Nevertheless, I think it improper for someone not in uniform, and not under a cover, to return a hand salute.)
> ...


See.....it just goes to show that you learn something everyday.

I did not know Regan had served in the military.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I can't wait for this day: 

An old man walks up to the White house and says to the Marine standing guard "Can I go talk to President Obama?"

"Obama is no longer President, don't you know?" the marine says, and the old man leaves.

The next day, he comes back, and asks "Can I go talk to President Obama?"

And the Marine replies "Obama isn't president anymore, I thought I told you that yesterday". And the old guy leaves again.

The next day, the old guy comes back and asks "Can I go talk to President Obama?"

The marine is getting worried, and asks "Why do you keep asking me this? I've told you twice, Obama isn't president anymore."

The old guy says "I know, I just can't hear it enough."

The Marine salutes and says "Well, see you tomorrow."


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

BackyardCowboy:
That's great! I love it!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

desertman said:


> BackyardCowboy:
> That's great! I love it!


Ummmm, maybe you were that old man at the door?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

BackyardCowboy:
How did you guess? Except I'm not that old.


----------

